# Dear Leeann/ Football 09 Thread



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I wanted to offer my condolences. You must be crushed. First game of the year and it looks like Brady may be out for the season. :hurt:

I immediately thought of you and all the NE fans here. 

I dont mean this in a sarcastic manner or teasing, either. When Tony Romo showed pain on his face today I panicked! Luckily it was just some stitches to the chin. 

At least Brady has a supermodel nurse. 

PS we won! YAY!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

BUMPTY BUMP BUMP


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

The Forum does football? yay!

A big Brett Favre fan; torn about him being with the JETs, but who cares? Brett Favre is still playing! 

With Tom Brady out for the season - there will be a big shift in power - could Favre just bring glory back to the JETS? 

Go Brett, go!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Football is a serious time here on the forum! You are referring to the shift for SECOND place, correct?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ladies, don't mean to rain on your parade, but the New Orleans Saints are taking it all this year!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh but the Pats STILL WON!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hurt:

I just posted in Missy's thread about being depressed and PMS'in, Riley rolling in poop could life get any worse.
Poor Megan called me the last 58 sec. of the game yesterday, I was all alone so she had to hear it all, sorry Megan.

I am holding my breath untill the 3 pm conference to get the final test results, please pleast let Tom be ok.

I will say Kim that picture did throw my mind off for a quick second, Hello... But it was only for a sec. we NEED Tom Brady.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoa Kim! That's one HOT bod!!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No problem Leeann!!!!! It was very entertaining!!!!! I hope Tom Brady will be ok too...I never want anyone to be hurt regardless who they play for!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Whoa Kim! That's one HOT bod!!!!!!!


 I know Marj, I had to go back myself and look a few times, something about muscles and tattoo's makes this girl go weak in the knees. Maybe that will make Tom's knee be ok pleeeease.

Melissa tell Tony a scar on his face is ok, it will only add to his handsome self.

The Colts LOST yesterday HAHAHA!!!!! Sorry again Megan.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope he isnt hurt bad also. Really.. its not as fun giving yall crap when we dominate if you dont have a full team. Plus I REALLY like looking at Brady. 
His stetson ad photos, YUMMMMMMY!

Um.. that NO guy looks like he should be a Cowboy.. do yall have his number? snicker...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hurt:Tom is out for the year:hurt:

I am so upset and sad right now but will still stand behind my boys. Belichick was asked about another QB coming in and he only says they will do what is best for our team. Then he was asked what 3 QB’s will be playing against the Jets and he only said 2 are on the roster right now… Something’s up even though he is saying the rumors are false of Simms coming in for health tests today, he did said they have more people calling them wanting to fill in and that they will do what is best for the team grrrrr. Stay tuned…



Melissa I Loooove those pictures, he is a hottie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

POOR TOM!!! i love those ads...what a hottie.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Really sorry to hear about Tom being out for the season guys  that DOES take a lot of the fun out of it.

Melissa, did you see Tony after the game yesterday when he was being interviewed? He ripped his bandage off his chin, but oooops, there was this tiny bit of gauze hanging off of it. I bet Jessica was horrified! 

Just in case anyone missed it, the EAGLES won big yesterday also  eace::cheer2::rockon:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Um Beverly.. you are an Eagles fan? Im not sure how to take this news. 
and PS we dont mention that J name here.   .. wouldnt it be funny if I banned it and just stars showed up. lol


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Ladies, don't mean to rain on your parade, but the New Orleans Saints are taking it all this year!!
> 
> I hear ya sister! Go Saints Go!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It was pretty easy to be a fan yesterday Melissa! Woo hooo!!! Hopefully MY QB will stay healthy all season!
I do also like cheering on the Cardinals, Texans and the 'Boys in my spare time 

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> Melissa, did you see Tony after the game yesterday when he was being interviewed? He ripped his bandage off his chin, but oooops, there was this tiny bit of gauze hanging off of it. I bet Jessica was horrified!





Melissa Miller said:


> and PS we dont mention that J name here.   .. wouldnt it be funny if I banned it and just stars showed up. lol


I know _nothing_ about football, except that those pants can be very flattering to some tight buns... ha ha... but I know that the J-name is _very_, very bad around Melissa! Beverly, you might want to take note of this one. Besides banning the name, I wouldn't be surprised if Melissa banned a perpetual J-name typer. ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oooooppps!!! :brushteeth::tape:

I will be very selective when tossing around the "J" word!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

CRAP! Looks like he is out for the season!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly the only way you can be forgiven is to post more sexy pictures. Heck if Brady is out for the season I should at least have some fun checking the guys out, I like the way Kimberly thinks about football LOL


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmm, Colts lost because the BEARS beat them!!! Go Bears!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My uncle is 10 yrs older than me, so he was like a big brother. His favorite team was The Packers and I have continued to be a sentimental fan. But, I an a diehard Jets fan. Life works in mysterious ways! GO _JETS_


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow!! I am amazed that you all keep avoiding the true winners!!

GO GIANTS
GO BIG BLUE!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

See Laurie is for the Colts too!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> See Laurie is for the Colts too!!!!


HAHA

Laurie.. my dear sweet Laurie.. Im glad you like the cowboys too! GO BIG (BLUE) D!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't suppose anyone is watching MNF tonight....Tony V McNabber  :cheer2:

Go Eagles!!!!
hehehehehe

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Beverly.... I was happy until Romo went into temp insanity. Is this not a GAME?!!! The people before the game were split on predictions.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

This is the strangest football thread I've ever seen. I think this is just an excuse for you ladies to drool over some hot body's and...tight ends... :suspicious:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Yea Daniel, so what's your point? :fish:

What a first half!!!
Advantage Donovan!

Beverly


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Too bad there are no REAL football fans on this thread  , and by that I mean college...go PSU!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Mellissa,
Us Eagles fans want to say thank you to Tony for the "give me" in the end zone. If only the 2nd half is as crazy as the first, we are in for a long night. Hopefully, my team will come out ahead

Oh, and my DH is a huge PSU fan.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Karen, this game is KILLLLLLING ME!!!!!

I must ask, what is PSU???


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Karen, this game is KILLLLLLING ME!!!!!
> 
> I must ask, what is PSU???


Power Supply....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am right with you. This is one painful game! 

PSU - Penn State University.


OWCH. Dallas in the lead again. :frusty:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HOLY COW!!!! WHAT A GAME!!!!! Win or lose, that was one of the best football games I have ever watched. I think Stogie is stressed for all my yelling. WOW!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great game!!! Go Cowboys!!!:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Don’t you guys just love MNF! Congrats Melissa on your win.
This is the time of year my boys think mom has lost it, she never yells except while watching football, poor Riley hides in the kitchen on game day.

The jury is still out for me on Cassel, I had to listen to the game in the car instead of watching it this week so I did not really get to see his moves. I still have a lot of faith in our team. GO PATS.

Daniel when you hear the words Play Action, Fantasy, Full Back, Tight End…. How could a woman not want to watch football?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

> Daniel when you hear the words Play Action, Fantasy, Full Back, Tight End&#8230;. How could a woman not want to watch football?


When I hear those words I think of sumthing sumthing if you know what I mean...well actually full back doesn't do it for me...prefer full front :wink:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Tough loss for us, but great game! Congrats Mellissa on your team winning.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Fantastic game! Congrats Melissa on a big win!

I DO love MNF but I sure do miss the old crew....seriously, Tony Cornheiser? sheesh. Now Sunday night is my favorite.

I'll watch just about any pro game, I'm just happy to have it on!
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My goodness, just catching up on this thread!! This could be better than reading a trashy novel!!

Now --- where are the pictures?? I want to see more pics!! Who knows, this might turn out to be a favorite thread.:whoo:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are just a few good reasons to be a Saints fan...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I have not been on this thread because we had a bye week and the week before that we got spanked (not always a bad thing) by the Dolphins.. What is up with that??

Here you go Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh My!! Thanks guys!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kim,

I don't know who your Saints player is.....but feel free to post pictures often! :clap2:

Awwww Melissa, 4 weeks off for Tony! _Someone _is going to need to nurse that pinkie back to health!

I know it's not even half time yet...but how bout those Brown's? Fun game guys!

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

_J-E-T-S, JETS, JETS, JETS!!!!!!_


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL Michele!

I haven't heard that cheer since losing touch with my buddy from "the Island".

How do you like your new QB? Are the fans welcoming him?

Beverly


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Kim,
> 
> I don't know who your Saints player is.....but feel free to post pictures often! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Not only that but our punter's foot is broken! Ugh!

I guess Jessica will have some free time with her man...nursing him back to health and screwing up his game. :frusty:


----------

